# Advice on buying 2TB Internal Hard drive



## Ronnie11 (Jan 24, 2017)

Hi Guys, So i have 3 hard drives in my pc(model no. in signature). My primary hard drive is almost full and needs an urgent upgrade preferably 2tb or above(Highly doubt if my system will support hard drives greater than 2tb). Can you please suggest a hard drive which will primarily used for storage purposes. Prefer WD but open to suggestions. Budget is about 5000-7000.

Another query i have is that since my 250gb is the primary hard drive, Windows and all related softwares are installed in it. Can i transfer the windows installation and related software to the new hard drive without doing a fresh install in the new hard drive?


----------



## topgear (Jan 25, 2017)

Your system will support 2TB+ HDD :
GIGABYTE 3TB+ Unlock Utilit


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 29, 2017)

topgear said:


> Your system will support 2TB+ HDD :
> GIGABYTE 3TB+ Unlock Utilit



Hey thanks a lot. Didn't know about the utility release. Anyways i have now decided to go for 2tb hard drive anyway since it will be my primary storage unit mostly comprising of Windows 7 software. Could you please recommend a reliable 2tb storage unit.

Also is it possible to move windows 7 from my current primary hard drive to the new hard drive and make the new drive the primary hard drive? The new hard drive will replace my primary 250 gb hard drive.Is it easy to clone? Something similar to link below

How to Upgrade to a Larger Hard Drive Without Reinstalling Window


----------



## topgear (Feb 7, 2017)

Ronnie11 said:


> Hey thanks a lot. Didn't know about the utility release. Anyways i have now decided to go for 2tb hard drive anyway since it will be my primary storage unit mostly comprising of Windows 7 software. Could you please recommend a reliable 2tb storage unit.
> 
> Also is it possible to move windows 7 from my current primary hard drive to the new hard drive and make the new drive the primary hard drive? The new hard drive will replace my primary 250 gb hard drive.Is it easy to clone? Something similar to link below
> 
> How to Upgrade to a Larger Hard Drive Without Reinstalling Window



It's completely possible.  Use Acronis True Image
The Best Backup Software - Acronis True Image 201


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 9, 2017)

topgear said:


> It's completely possible.  Use Acronis True Image
> The Best Backup Software - Acronis True Image 201



sweet!!Hope the free version is enough to make a clone and get into the new hard drive. Also could you please recommend a reliable Hard drive preferably Western Digital. Any alternative to WD red or any you recommend...


----------



## topgear (Feb 18, 2017)

I did not use the free version so can't comment on it's usability -  please heck free versions limitation before using.

If you already have not purchased the HDD you can go for Toshiba 2TB HDD


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 19, 2017)

topgear said:


> I did not use the free version so can't comment on it's usability -  please heck free versions limitation before using.
> 
> If you already have not purchased the HDD you can go for Toshiba 2TB HDD


Thanks i will consider the Toshiba Hard drive.. Hmm i will give software a go.

Thanks for your help [MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION]


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 19, 2017)

WD 2TB blue - 5.3k
Seagate Barracuda 2TB - 5.3k


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 19, 2017)

A friend of mine had issues with wd blue. Had to RMA it. Are they reliable because it's going to be my primary storage drive. Need it to last for atleast 5 years. 

Not a fan of Seagate. Have had problems repeatedly with them. Had 2 drives fail. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 19, 2017)

Ronnie11 said:


> A friend of mine had issues with wd blue. Had to RMA it. Are they reliable because it's going to be my primary storage drive. Need it to last for atleast 5 years.
> 
> Not a fan of Seagate. Have had problems repeatedly with them. Had 2 drives fail.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



I used Seagate barracuda 120GB with no issues for 10 years. (I faced some basic problems for all HDD like bad sectors). Scandisk helped me more time.

Some says WD blue 2TB is old WD green 2TB product.

As per specification WD is good overall for storage purpose (5400 rpm)
Seagate barracuda sightly better in gaming (7200 rpm).


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 19, 2017)

You can go for WD Purple 2TB-i've been using it these past 2 years and its working just fine.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 24, 2017)

quicky008 said:


> You can go for WD Purple 2TB-i've been using it these past 2 years and its working just fine.



I heard the purple hard drives were made primarily for surveillance. 

How is the performance on a pc?What is the warranty period for these?


----------



## topgear (Mar 1, 2017)

Performance is Decent .. on Par with other 5900 RPM HDDs. Comes with 3 years warranty.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Mar 1, 2017)

Just a suggestion
I would keep the OS hdd always separate from storage hdd.
Faster boot, in case of virus attack or hard disk goes bad ur data remains separate & safe.
Learned from experience that's why sharing it.

Now I always keep dual boot 1 copy of windows (virus prone) & EndlessOS (linux based) so at any given point of time I can have access to data disk via linux based OS.


----------



## topgear (Mar 1, 2017)

Good practice but you can also create a bootable PDD containing linux distro like Knoppix / Linux mont for such backup / recovery purpose. Both of these distros support ntfs.


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 1, 2017)

If faster boot needed then SSD is good option.
There is SSHD also available.

I am also buying 2TB HDD, similar thoughts came in my mind. But then I decided to buy 1 2TB HDD. And keep checking SMART software regularly. If suspect anything unsafe then I will order new 2TB HDD. And repair RMA or sell old HDD. Thats simple.
HDD will not go completely bad in frequent cases.
WD Blue 2TB is good for me as low budget and storage purpose.


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 6, 2017)

^also WD blue 2TB have less failure rate than Seagate BarraCuda 2TB.
And also on newegg, Seagate BarraCuda 2TB (DM006) review section, 1 user find out real speed of Seagate barracuda is ~5980 RPM.


----------

